# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  KS Project Update #4: See us in Chicago/LA and Watch Movies (and Tutorial Videos)

## Eddie

*Project Update #4: See us in Chicago/LA and Watch Movies (and Tutorial Videos) on your Pegasus Touch!*Posted by Full Spectrum Laser ♥ Like

We're just about to break $500k with around two weeks left and super excited to see all the support for our next generation affordable laser 3d printer - thanks again to all our backers.  Please keep telling your friends and contacts about our campaign and save over $1000 off the retail price by pledging on Kickstarter.
We also wanted to let you know that we will be taking the printer to Chicago, IL this Thursday January 23, 2014 to the Pumping Station One Hacker Space.  At the end of the month, Jan 31-Feb 1, we are going to Burbank/LA, CA to show the Pegasus Touch at the 3D Printing Expo. If you're in the area at either event, come by and say hello!
In addition, we've added full screen full motion video capabilities to Pegasus Touch so you can now watch tutorial videos (or the trailer for the new Star Wars movie) directly on the printer.  Check it in the video below.




50um print of a sphere under a digital microscope - details too fine to see with the naked eye

----------

